# Two more



## DCBluesman (Sep 8, 2006)

Stabilized thuya burl







Stabilized amboyna burl


----------



## leehljp (Sep 8, 2006)

I am just partial to reddish brown pens! Beautiful!


----------



## gerryr (Sep 8, 2006)

Wait a minute, are you sure those are labeled correctly?  The lower one looks an awful lot like the Amboyna I have.  But gorgeous stuff anyway.[]


----------



## chigdon (Sep 8, 2006)

I was wondering about the labeling also.  Any way you cut it those are some spectacular pieces of burl.


----------



## Jerryconn (Sep 8, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />Wait a minute, are you sure those are labeled correctly?  The lower one looks an awful lot like the Amboyna I have.  But gorgeous stuff anyway.[]


Whatchoo talkin' 'bout, Willis?  They're labeled right! (Sorry for the brain cramp. [8D])


----------



## DWK5150 (Sep 8, 2006)

Very nice both look great.


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks, everyone (even Gerry for making me look about as bright as I am. [8D])


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 9, 2006)

I love burls, and these are top shelf.[^]


----------



## kkwall (Sep 9, 2006)

Wow!


Those are amazing! Great work!


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 9, 2006)

Beautiful pens, nice work.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Sep 9, 2006)

beautiful blanks and a fine job finishing them1


----------



## OSCAR15 (Sep 11, 2006)

Lou, can you possibly make a more elegant pen? Your work is impecable, but I think these two are the nicest you've posted.          Oscar


----------



## PenTurnerJohn (Sep 11, 2006)

Lou,

Incredible craftsmanship on those two pens.  Well done!

Can you tell me [us] how you photograph them?  What elegant photos!


----------



## chitswood (Sep 11, 2006)

[:0][:0]Very nice lou! BTW, I got the snakewood pen, thanks!


----------



## emackrell (Sep 11, 2006)

Lou these are gorgeous. And just to be clear here, the blanks that you have up for auction come with a guarantee that the pens we newbies make from them will look as good as these, right??[]

cheers  Eileen [8D]


----------



## woodscavenger (Sep 11, 2006)

I love the amboyna!


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks, again, for the kind words.  A couple of quick responses.  My photographic set up is fairly simple.  I set the pens on a black aacrylic base with a black construction paper background.  A "daylight" bulb sets just above and to the right and left of the base with a white diffuser tent between the lights and the pen.  The improvements are primarily due to Gerry's (gerryr) generous assistance in getting the most out of my setup.  Eileen, based on the work that many of you newbies do, I don't need to guarantee your success...your talent and dedication will get you there.  I will, however, provide a note of suggestions for whoever wins the auction! [8D]


----------



## Dario (Sep 11, 2006)

Both look wonderful but I am partial to the amboyna.


----------



## ken69912001 (Sep 11, 2006)

Both are real nice but I am partial to the amboyna.


----------



## BigRob777 (Sep 11, 2006)

Lou,
You're simply outstanding in your field, so you better come in, before it starts to rain.[)]  I know that one's old, but you have again shown us why you're the sensei.  PM sent.
Rob


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 11, 2006)

Rob - you'll never catch that fly with a pair of chopsticks until you try!


----------

